# Snipe hunting and pointing Snipe



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Better late than never. How about I share a few pictures of Dash hunting mud birds 7 months ago. 

A solo hunt selfie from early February. No camera this first day so only a couple after hunt pics with the phone. 


















I was back at them again about a week later. A friend and his GSP Scout was working with us across the marsh from Dash and I. High winds had the Snipe holding fairly well for points for Dash and Scout at some of the spots we hunted. After taking the photo below there were three snipe directly in front of Dash that flushed just after I put the camera down. Unfortunately when I stopped hunting to focus on taking pictures, my battery died so I don't have many of Scout.










This next one below you can see the high flushed bird after Scout pointed it. Unfortunately the picture was with my phone and not as good as I could have done with the camera. My hunting partner did successfully shoot this bird. 










More Dash on point pictures. Dash did well learning and adapting to the condition both by slowing down and by putting more distance from the birds when pointing them. When it was windy enough to help cause the birds to want to hold a third to a half of my birds were pointed. Note these birds can run through the marsh like a rail too. They are rarely at the spot you see them light. Cripples will run and hide. Always trust the dog. 





































Retriever pictures from three or more trips close to the end of season. And a tradition now my friend Dave joined me for my season end hunt. 














































Rail are in season here in Texas right now. The other mud bird. I hope to get Dash out soon to scout for good place to hunt them while the short early season is still open. Not to forget Dove and Teal seasons ongoing too.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

SniperJohn,
You have some of the nicest pictures I have ever seen with bird dogs doing their jobs. I would love to see more of these photos in Pointing Dog Journal and Gun Dog magazine. Do you ever submit pictures to these magazine? Maybe they should write an article about you! I haven't seen any vizsla articles. I have only had a subscription for a year but the Vizsla is definitely not featured enough, if ever!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Dash looks so proud on those retrieves. I always enjoy your posts, John.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome pics as usual SJ ;D


----------

